# COSMOS SE + Komplett WAKÜ



## koeki91 (1. März 2015)

*COSMOS SE + Komplett WAKÜ*

Hallo,
Ich möchte mir das Cooler Master Cosmos SE kaufen.

Und zwar wollte ich fragen ob die WAKU CPU Kühler von Cooler Master was taugen?
Könnt ihr mir da was Empfehlen? Ein oder zwei 140mm Radiatoren?

Aktuell verwende ich als CPU Kühler den Noctua NH C14 der sehr gut kühlt aber leider nur sehr groß und klobbig ist.
Kann mir wer sagen wie das Leistungstechnisch aussieht? mein aktueller vs 140mm vs 2x140mm?

Ich möchte die eventuellen Radiatoren auf der Oberseite des Cosmos SE montieren.

Falls es einer mit 2x 140mm Lüftern  sein sollte kann man dann noch am obersten 5.25" Slot einen Cardreader verbauen? auf den restlichen 5.25" werde ich noch 2x Optische Laufwerke verbauen.



Mein Setup
i7 4790k
Asus z97 pro
2x 3,5" HDD
2x 2,5" SSD
2x 5,25" DVD Laufwerk
1x 5,25" Cardreader
be quit dark power pro 850
Asus gtx 980 strix SLI

Noch: Sharkoon t28 Gehäuse
Noctua NH C14 Kühler


grüße
Stefan


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. März 2015)

*AW: Neue WK und neues Gehäuse*

Cosmos SE + Cooler Master Nepton 280L

Sieht dananch aus, dass für einen Cardreader und zwei Laufwerke kein Platz ist.

Das Magicool DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set Dual 120 mm Edition sollte allerdings zusammen mit den Laufwerken reinpassen.


----------



## koeki91 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Neue WK und neues Gehäuse*

Danke schon mal, ich möcht aber eher eine fertige WAKU nahmen...

Wie Leistungssatark ist denn der Nepton 140XL?


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. März 2015)

*AW: COSMOS SE + Komplett WAKÜ*

Test: Cooler Master Nepton 140XL AIO-Wakü im Test

Overclock3D :: Review :: Cooler Master Nepton 140XL ...


----------



## Soulsnap (1. März 2015)

*AW: COSMOS SE + Komplett WAKÜ*

Die Nepton 140XL bewegt sich auf dem Niveau eines guten Luftkühlers wie beinahe alle anderen AiO´s auch.

Wenn eine Fertig Wakü, dann die Raijintek Triton oder die Swiftech H220X. Sind mit Abstand die besten am Markt. (Unter anderem auch deswegen weil sie erweiterbar sind)

Raijintek Triton (0R100018) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Swiftech gibts bisher nur im Ausland über Highflow.nl: Swiftech H220X CPU Liquid Cooling Kit


----------

